# Berlin Session am 5.8./6.8.



## isah (25. Juli 2006)

Meine Damen und Herren,

Ich trete mal wieder den langen weg an, nach berlin.
Ich würde sagen session am 5/6 August am Alex/HBF.

Ich würde sagen die session wird verschoben bei schlechtem wetter, nicht das wir wieder nen ganzen tag frustriert im regen stehen. MSC-Trialer a.k.a Nils kommt, mit ihm hoffentlcih die chemnitzer. Also sagt mal an wer noch kommt  

martin


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (25. Juli 2006)

glob mit chemz kannste rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (26. Juli 2006)

wenn es zeitlich passen sollte bin ich natürlich auch am start...


----------



## trail-kob (26. Juli 2006)

bin auch wieder im LANDE .... und wenn das wetter weiter so geil ist ISAH ... (Martin) dann gibts richtig geil PIX von der Session.... plus vid wenn timo mitkommt....


----------



## andis (28. Juli 2006)

tach auch,

für den 6. august bestehen bei mir gewisse chancen dabei zu sein. ich fahre allerdings in der ersten augustwoche weg und weiß noch nicht so genau, wann ich wiederkomme.

grüße sendet andreas


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2006)

bin wohl auch dabei, wenns bike bis dahin wieder richtig läuft. Ähm mal ne frage, gibs vorschläge wo es hin gehen soll. ZU welchem spot?


----------



## Levelboss (29. Juli 2006)

bin natürlich dabei


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (29. Juli 2006)

Ich hoffe ich verschlafe diesmal nicht und packe den Zug....


----------



## isah (29. Juli 2006)

also, das freut mich schonmal 

chemnitz kommt, dresden kommt, berlin kommt natürlich, wie stehts um leipzig und potsdam? Elhefe und Vodka?

Zur route.. können wir ja voten, ob nature oder city oder beides.. ich würd sagen verkehrsmittel schließen wir direkt mal aus. 

Friedrichshein gibt was her, da gibts mauern & viel nature.. da wäre jeder schwierigkeitsgrad vertreten. Müssten wir uns am Alex treffen und dann zu diesem Themenpark Bach hinrollen, sind ja nur paar minuten..


----------



## Eisbein (29. Juli 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> also, das freut mich schonmal
> 
> chemnitz kommt, dresden kommt, berlin kommt natürlich, wie stehts um leipzig und potsdam? Elhefe und Vodka?
> 
> ...


Das  läge auch in meinem intresse, wollte ich auch so vorschlagen da ja die letzte große sessison kleistpark und so war. Vll. könnten wir auch mal die spots der Köpenicker abfahren?? Am besten die melden sich mal zu wort


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. Juli 2006)

sry, aber ich komme nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre35i (30. Juli 2006)

hallo leute kommm aus rostock...und bin wen alles gut geht mit da bei...frag meine andern leute noch dan sin wir so 10 leute...und die andern müssen arbeiten...


----------



## koxxole (30. Juli 2006)

hi leute bin vllt auch mit 5 leuten dabei


----------



## andre35i (30. Juli 2006)

hallo koxxole das freut mich


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2006)

man das wird ja DIE Session, wird bestimmt richtig voll.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (30. Juli 2006)

Frage....:An welchem Tag geht es denn nun Konkret zur Sache??Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2006)

ich denke wir machens so wie schon früher immer, samstag haupttag und wer dann sonntag noch lust hat geht halt sonntag noch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicide_Biker (30. Juli 2006)

HeHo
Also ich wäre auch dabei am samstag bis 18:30 uhr und dann den ganzen sonntag. Fahre allerdings n dirtkarre hoffe das stört euch nicht?


----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2006)

Suicide_Biker schrieb:
			
		

> HeHo
> Also ich wäre auch dabei am samstag bis 18:30 uhr und dann den ganzen sonntag. Fahre allerdings n dirtkarre hoffe das stört euch nicht?


solange du trialen kannst stört das keinen. Gucken dich blos ein paar leuts komisch an wegen der federgabel. Mir gings auch mal so.


----------



## Suicide_Biker (31. Juli 2006)

Jut Jut dann bin ich dabei aber könnt ihr noch wann (so uhrzeit mäßig) und wo (war ja am alex?) sagen?


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (31. Juli 2006)

bin auch dabei wenn ich bis zum wochenende wieder heile bin


----------



## isah (31. Juli 2006)

Also.. *Samstag der 5 August um 11-12 Uhr am Alexanderplatz.* (hinten an dem brunnen)

Chemnitz/Dresden kommt um 10:30 am HBF an, ich warte dann direkt dort hoffentlich mit Daniel und Felix und dann gehts von da zum Alex.


Verlassen wir uns mal auf die 3-Tage-Wettervorhersage, wenns also am mittwoch/donnerstag heisst es regnet am Samsatg verschieben wir die Session am besten um eine Woche.

Ich würde sagen wir bewegen uns wenn alle da sind langsam vom alex zum Platz der Vereinten Nationen und von dort über die Spielplätze zum Themenpark Bach. Dann hätten wir schonmal nature und city abgedeckt.

Wer später noch dazu stoßen will kann mich gerne anrufen (01713501388)

martin


----------



## trail-kob (1. August 2006)

gut dann steht ja alles fest !


----------



## konrad (1. August 2006)

bernhard und ich kommen auch....themenpark bach-soll dass das flüßchen im f'hainer park sein?


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> bernhard und ich kommen auch....themenpark bach-soll dass das flüßchen im f'hainer park sein?


jap.


----------



## konrad (1. August 2006)

die route kenn ich zwar schon-und der bach gibt auch nich viel her,wenn da wieder die muttis mit ihren kinder das ganze areal absperren....wäre für so viele leute nich ein anderer spot besser?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. August 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> die route kenn ich zwar schon-und der bach gibt auch nich viel her,wenn da wieder die muttis mit ihren kinder das ganze areal absperren....wäre für so viele leute nich ein anderer spot besser?




Die Blagen haben sich wenn wir kommen wo anders hin zu verziehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruxs (1. August 2006)

Also wenn alles so klappt wie ich es mir denke würde ich auch gerne erscheinen, allerdings bin ich totaler trialneuling und kann so gut wie nix (noch nicht) würde dann mit nem normalen bike erscheinen mit *SATTEL* und *FEDERGABEL* weil mein trialbike leider noch net ganz fertig ist. will halt nen bissel lernen und alles auf cam festhalten. aber wie gesagt, wenn alles so klappt wie ich es mir denke. i hope so 
gruß ronny


----------



## isah (1. August 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> die route kenn ich zwar schon-und der bach gibt auch nich viel her,wenn da wieder die muttis mit ihren kinder das ganze areal absperren....wäre für so viele leute nich ein anderer spot besser?



stimmt, wäre mist.. Was sagst du konrad wo gibts ne alternative? Vll sagt der bernhard auch nen vorschlag.

//Btw der arzt hat mir verboten bis nächste woche zu fahren, also bin ich dann zu fuß dabei.. mit der cam


----------



## Fabi (1. August 2006)

Ich komme auch; das letzte mal TryAll-Lenker und Hügi-Nabe fahren - Abschiedstour.


----------



## konrad (1. August 2006)

bernhard wird hier nix schreiben-der is net mehr so oft im i-net.ich kann auch leider keine alternative route anbieten...solln sich mal die berliner trialer zu wort melden..irgendwie inner-city oder so


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2006)

naja ich kenn mich auch nicht so in der city aus, aber denke das vll. kleistpark auch ne große kapazität hat. weis aber nicht wo es dann weiter geht. Aber ich finde die von Martin vorgeschlagene rute doch ganz i.o. letztes mal ham wa das doch auch gepackt, mit 35leuten.  also warum dies mal nicht???


----------



## Suicide_Biker (1. August 2006)

Hi
Der fridrichshain ist doch groß wenn wir uns da mal ein wenig umschauen finden wir bestimmt einige sachen wie zb. für die überpros untereuch die große felswand an der senke wo die volliball spieln.


----------



## andre35i (1. August 2006)

hallo leute ich glaub es würd geil wen soviele da sind freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (2. August 2006)

hossa!!!

am samstag bin ich auch dabei 

ach ja zum thema volkspark im f-hain:   als ich letztens so schön auf einer mauer rumstand, schlichen sich von hinten zwei kiezbullinnen an und haben mich dann vollgemotzt, mit dem o-ton: "es ist uns egal, wenn sie sich hier das genick brechen, aber über den efeu fahren sie hier nicht mehr." 

naja egal, die sind ja eh immer schlecht drauf. wir werden da sicher trotzdem unseren spass haben, auch wenn solche uniformierten möchtegern sheriffs des weges kommen. 

also bis denne. der luke


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (2. August 2006)

also boys.............. ohne damit nerven zu wollen >da ichs ja zur letzten session und zu der davor glaub auch schon    <
gesagt habe, aber wasserstadt gibt echt ne menge her. und das ganze city gehacke da ringsrum!! ich mein die tour die ihr vorhabt ist fast identisch mit der letzten. kann also passieren das da ein paar einschlafen werden... 
also kurz um, mit wasserstadt (und glaub hasselhorst heißts) könnt man sich ja überlegen. biba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (2. August 2006)

ok... f-hain, kleistpark oder wasserstadt... also ich liebe die wasserstädte, aber wie kommen wir da hin? wir können ja schlecht mit der ganzen truppe in die u/s-bahn. 

Ich hab ab morgen wohl kein internet mehr, dh wenn ich nicht in ein internet cafe gehe.. also klärt das mal schön, ich schau samstag morgen nochmal rein und lass mich überraschen


----------



## Scr4t (2. August 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ok... f-hain, kleistpark oder wasserstadt... also ich liebe die wasserstädte, aber wie kommen wir da hin? wir können ja schlecht mit der ganzen truppe in die u/s-bahn.



also ich als Wasserstadt bewohner und Trialer, kann nur sagen das hier für jeden was dabei ist.... Aber müsst ihr selber schauen was ihr macht.

Und wegen anfahrt... wieso nicht mit U-Bahn?! Ist doch kein ackt, wird halt die halbe u bahn eingenommen oder halt auf 2 U Bahnen aufgeteilt, die abstände liegen so bei <10 min zwischen den dingern, also wo ist das problem?!


----------



## andre35i (3. August 2006)

hallo leute...man werden wir viele sein...werd woll mit mein altes trial kommen...mein neues trial ist noch nicht vertich...


----------



## isah (3. August 2006)

also, samstag solls regnen..

ich würde sagen verschieben wir die session, hat keine sinn das wir wieder alle unter nem baum stehen und hoffen das es aufhört..

Als alternative termin würde ich ne woche später, Samstag den 12 August vorschlagen.


----------



## koxxole (3. August 2006)

hi leute... sind  jetzt sicher dabei nur wir kommen alle 5 mit zug und sind dann beim hauptbahnhof in berlin aber kennen uns da nich so aus würde uns einer von da abholen und eventuell mir noch seine handynummer geben also wir wären dann 10:15 uhr hauptbahnhof
mfg oleee


----------



## isah (3. August 2006)

also mir ist egal, ich bin auf jeden fall da.. ich komm morgens dann zum HBF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. August 2006)

koxxole schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute... sind  jetzt sicher dabei nur wir kommen alle 5 mit zug und sind dann beim hauptbahnhof in berlin aber kennen uns da nich so aus würde uns einer von da abholen und eventuell mir noch seine handynummer geben also wir wären dann 10:15 uhr hauptbahnhof
> mfg oleee




Die Dresdner und Chemnitzer kommen paar Minuten später an, glaube 10.25 Uhr oder so. Halb 11 treffen wir uns dann vorm HBF und dann halt 11-12 Uhr am Alex wie Isah schon sagte. Wir warten einfach mal ab wie die Vorhersage fürn Samstag morgen aussieht. Ich meine so paar Regentropfen würden mich net stören. Darf halt bloß net wieder den ganzen Tag regnen.

Deswegen wäre es vielleicht gut wenn einer von den Berliner morgen noch mal durchgeben könnte wie das Wetter am Samstag werden soll


----------



## HeavyMetal (3. August 2006)

Jo also wenns die ganze zeit pisst dann wärs echt ägerlich, könnte schon damit leben wenns ne woche später wär. dann hät ich wenigstens meinen neuen freilauf
aber am besten morgen spontan entscheiden, diese 3 tages vorhersagen sind doch eh fürn arsch!


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. August 2006)

Ich hoffe es regent, und ihr habt scheißwetter


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. August 2006)

Hat zufällig einer von denen die kommen noch ne 190mm bremsscheibe über und kann die mitbringen?


----------



## konrad (3. August 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Hat zufällig einer von denen die kommen noch ne 190mm bremsscheibe über und kann die mitbringen?



nu nich mehr... 

also findet die session jetzt auch bei regen statt,definitiv?


----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2006)

also, ich würde sagen das ist auch von den spots abhängig. ist gibt spots die kann man auch nass fahren andere sind dann unfahr bar. also die lokalen wetterprofeten sagen das wetter ändert sich nicht viel und das heist, örtlich schauer und ansonst wolkig und beste trial temps. so um die 20-23°C. ich denke das ist doch i.o. und leute schlimmer als die letzte session kanns nicht werden oder???


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. August 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich würde sagen das ist auch von den spots abhängig. ist gibt spots die kann man auch nass fahren andere sind dann unfahr bar. also die lokalen wetterprofeten sagen das wetter ändert sich nicht viel und das heist, örtlich schauer und ansonst wolkig und beste trial temps. so um die 20-23°C. ich denke das ist doch i.o. und leute schlimmer als die letzte session kanns nicht werden oder???




Naja klingt doch gut. Wie gesagt, paar Regentropfen stören net. Außerdem wäre für die Chemnitzer nächstes Wochenende schlecht weil bei uns in  Thalheim da Party mit Nachtrial ist  . Deswegen würden wir diesen Termin schon vorziehn


----------



## Scr4t (3. August 2006)

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citybild&LANG=de&WMO=10384&PROVIDER=anwendung


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. August 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citybild&LANG=de&WMO=10384&PROVIDER=anwendung




Ja Daniel. Das gleiche hat Martin auch schon gepostet


----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2006)

jetzt weis man garnicht wem man glauben soll, ob den wetter heinies ausm radio oder denen ausm web?!  ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. August 2006)

Nur noch ein kleiner Vorschlag. Am Sonntag soll ja besseres Wetter werden. Man könnte ja mal drüber nachdenken die Session da stattfinden zu lassen. Wenn keiner damit Probleme hat wäre das ja kein Ding würde ich sagen.


----------



## andre35i (4. August 2006)

mensh dieses hin und her...auf die par tropfen kommt es auch nicht an...es war schon mal schlimmer...und mit sontag wehe ne gutte ide...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. August 2006)

andre35i schrieb:
			
		

> mensh dieses hin und her...auf die par tropfen kommt es auch nicht an...es war schon mal schlimmer...und mit sontag wehe ne gutte ide...




Mir ist es wie gesagt egal. Mit Sonntag war halt nur ne Idee. Hab gerade noch mal nachgekuckt. Die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag ändert sich auch immer wie sie gerade mal lustig ist.

Würde sagen das einer von den Berliner noch mal durchsagt ob das nu morgen klar gehn würde oder net und dann machen wir die Sache fest


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2006)

also ich wäre dafür das wir es genau um drehen, also wer samstag lust hat kommt um 11-12uhr zum alex, und sonntag ist also der pflicht Termin. Ich denke damit ist man doch sehr flexibel wegen wetter. Und wo wir hin fahren kann man ja immer noch am alex entscheiden.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. August 2006)

Wäre mir auch lieber weil dann hab ich wenigstens ne scheibe


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. August 2006)

Also Chemnitz kommt jetzt auch am Sonntag.


----------



## kingpin18 (4. August 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Also Chemnitz kommt jetzt auch am Sonntag.




So wie Dresden kommen also auch am Sonntag.


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. August 2006)

Hmmm. vielleicht komme ich auch Sonntag, und ich hoffe da scheint die Sonne


hihi


----------



## koxxole (4. August 2006)

also die neubrandenburger sind am 5.8.06 beim hauptbahnhof um 10:15 uhr gleis 4
sind 3(4) leute habt ihr auch ne halle falls wetter gar ncht  passt ???
 schöne grüße an die chemnitzer sehen uns ja dann beim bahnhof  

@berliner trialer hat einer noch übernachtungs möglichkeit ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. August 2006)

koxxole schrieb:
			
		

> also die neubrandenburger sind am 5.8.06 beim hauptbahnhof um 10:15 uhr gleis 4
> sind 3(4) leute habt ihr auch ne halle falls wetter gar ncht  passt ???
> schöne grüße an die chemnitzer sehen uns ja dann beim bahnhof



Tut mir leid aber wenn du mal ein Stück weiter oben liest siehst du das wir alle erst am Sonntag kommen. Wäre schön wenn sich das bei euch auch einrichten lässt. Dann wäre die Session wenigstens bißl größer


----------



## koxxole (4. August 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid aber wenn du mal ein Stück weiter oben liest siehst du das wir alle erst am Sonntag kommen. Wäre schön wenn sich das bei euch auch einrichten lässt. Dann wäre die Session wenigstens bißl größer


 jo will ja gerade klären ob wir  in berlin penn können für 2 tag so weißt aber brauchen erstmal n schlafmöglichkeit in berlin


----------



## kingpin18 (4. August 2006)

koxxole schrieb:
			
		

> jo will ja gerade klären ob wir  in berlin penn können für 2 tag so weißt aber brauchen erstmal n schlafmöglichkeit in berlin




Das wäre mega geil.


----------



## koxxole (4. August 2006)

also sind nur morgen da 5.8.06
11uhr 0der 12 uhr alexplatz.
hoffe das da auch einer is


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2006)

ja der felix (mücke) kommt aufjeden fall.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. August 2006)

So weil sich bei uns Chemitzern bißl was geändert hat kommen wir morgen dann auch halb 11 am HBF an. Leider nur zu 3. Also dann bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. August 2006)

Momentan ist es hier kräftig capslock (also shift ohne ende), d.h. ich enthalte mich.


----------



## trail-kob (5. August 2006)

also bei uns war das heut eine wunderbare große runde mit tollen fahrern... hat sehr viel spass gemacht.
grüße an alle die dabei waren


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2006)

sag mal leuts, wie war denn das wetter auf der session?
Bei mir wars total trocken, teilweise hat sogar die sonne geschienen.


----------



## trail-kob (5. August 2006)

das wetter war eigentlich total angenehm und trocken... teilweise diesig aber das war eher positiv... temperatur um 23° C ideales trialwetter also...

schade für alle die nicht dabei waren.


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2006)

so ein mist aber auch, wäre ich bloß mal gekommen. 
achja wann solls morgen los gehen? 
Jake hast du fotos gemacht?


----------



## Suicide_Biker (6. August 2006)

hihi 
also morgen bin ich aufjedenfall dabei.
War eigentlich auch "SchwarzA PetA" dabei und kommt der morgen auch? (an die die vielleicht wissen wehn ich meine)


----------



## trail-kob (6. August 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> so ein mist aber auch, wäre ich bloß mal gekommen.
> achja wann solls morgen los gehen?
> Jake hast du fotos gemacht?


nö irgendwie keine lustgehabt.... aber es gibt 60 minuten video von der session... ungeschnitten.


----------



## Eisbein (6. August 2006)

wäre ja schön wenn das video, mal im internet landen würde (geschnitten am besten)


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. August 2006)

ungeschnitten ist noch viel geiler. rauf damit. würde ich gerne mal sehen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. August 2006)

Jo, war wieder mal ne geile Session. Bei mir hat zwar net viel geklappt wie auch wenn man am Anfang schon 2 Platten bekommt  War geil das das Wetter so durchgehalten hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwarzA PetA (7. August 2006)

hat denn keiner fotos gemacht?


----------



## trail-kob (8. August 2006)

nö habe irgendwie keine lust gehabt... zudem habe ich vergessen gehabt meine akkus zu laden... naja nexte mal wieder.


----------



## koxxole (8. August 2006)

ich will das video auch sehen mach schnell fertig das video 
ich hoffe das mein lustiger bunny hop drauf ist


----------



## Eisbein (10. August 2006)

Hallöchen leuts, also am samstag wollen wir (isah und ich) ne spontane session einlegen. also wer lust hat zu kommen, einfach ihr posten oder pm an mich, oder Handy 0162 94 721 94   (ist meine nummer).

Wäre schön wenn nen paar leute kommen. Wir wollen wohl in den volkspark F-Hain. (bachlauf)


Gruß eisbein


----------



## trail-kob (11. August 2006)

wie meinstns das ? also am 12.08 ???


----------



## Eisbein (11. August 2006)

ja genau am 12.8. Und ganz kla wir suchen paar leuts die zeit und lust haben mit uns zu fahren.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (11. August 2006)

tachen und hallo,


also ich habe auch bock. ich versuche noch den georg, tinitram und den jo zu mobilisieren.

ab wann seid ihr denn im volkspark? 

greez. der luke.


----------



## zoowaerter (11. August 2006)

ich will auch! bin aber weg...in der ferne kann man immer nur sehen, wer so faehrt.

fabian


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. August 2006)

was isn nun mit dem video von der letzen session?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (11. August 2006)

hehe....!    

  zoowaerter = pimmelmütze = fabian?


----------



## zoowaerter (11. August 2006)

jup


----------



## Eisbein (11. August 2006)

also wir sind so ab 15.30, am bachlauf.  Also nehmt euch am besten nen 2. t-shirt mit, denn nass werdet ihr bestimmt. Aber keine angst, um so nässer mann ist um so mehr spaß macht das ganze.

Freu mich schon auf morgen, Eisbein


----------



## koxxole (12. August 2006)

hi jake 
kannst du mir ein paar clips vom berlin video per icq schicken ??? 
das wäre


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. August 2006)

Könnt ihr das Video nicht irgendwo hochladen. Als wärs ein Geheimnis


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (13. August 2006)

der jake hat doch gar nicht gefilmt.

der typ mit dem hügelspringer (ich glaube der Suicide_Biker war das) hat doch die ganze zeit ne cam in der hand gehabt.

also Suicide_Biker, lade doch mal bidde irgendwo dein filmmaterial hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (13. August 2006)

sry aber a) das "hügispringer radel" ist ein quake marin dualrace und meins (restteile kiste)
b) ist derjenige der gefilmt hat timo
c) wird das video immernoch beschnitten und kompliliert ...

also kein grund zur sorge ... hihi

grüße jake!


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (13. August 2006)

allet klar! 

*so kann man sich irren*


----------

